# Can't mount fat32 file system [SOLVED]

## booggy

Dear all,

I have windows partion in fat 32. I can't mount that.

Also I can't mount my memory stick.

Here is my fstab file (lines concerned) :

```
/dev/hdc2   /mnt/windows   vfat   noatime,user,users   0 0

/dev/sda1   /mnt/removable   auto   noauto,rw,user,users   0 0
```

Here is what say mount command with /dev/sda1 or /dev/hdc2 :

```
mount: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/hdc2 (or /dev/sda1),

       missing codepage or other error

       In some case useful info is found in syslog - try

       dmesg | tail or so
```

dmesg | tail command say :

```
FAT: codepage cp437 not found   :   with /dev/sda1

FAT: codepage cp437 not found   :   with /dev/hdc2
```

During my kernel compilation, in file systems part, I have installed in DOS/FAT/NT Filesystems :

MSDOS fs support

VFAT (Windows 95) fs support

(437) Default codepage for FAT

(iso8859-1) Default iocharset for FAT

NTS : NOT SELECTED because no need : my windows filesytem is fat32, not NTFS.

I think the problem I have to follow is :

```
FAT: codepage cp437 not found
```

But I don't know where mount should find this codepage and so what I have to do to fix that.

Thanks if someone have any idea...

David.Last edited by booggy on Sat Oct 07, 2006 3:44 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## NeddySeagoon

booggy,

You have selected  codepage 437 and iso8859-1 support for use with FAT but not selected them under NLS Support.

Therefore they are not available to mount.

If you have another codepage in NLS Support, you can use the codepage= option to mount. Otherwise, you need to fix your kernel.

----------

## booggy

Thank you!!!

Now everything about that works.

Actually, I didn't know NLS. Now I know. I have re compil my kernel & it works.

Thanks so much. And I know somthing new now : why there is NLS menu in kernel config.

----------

